# Lightscripe Technologie von Hewlett Packard



## NBOne (13. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen Lightscripe Brenner zuzulegen, mich würden Erfahrungen mit diesem Gerät interessieren, wäre nett wenn die Leute die so einen haben mal beschreiben könnten ob das wirklich so gut funktioniert wie es soll...

Gruß,

NBOne


----------

